# Anyone enrolling child into Safa Community School?



## Harribo (May 4, 2014)

Hi, we're thinking of putting our son into Safa Community school which is currently being built for September. Anyone else doing the same? what do you think of the school?


----------



## kalibraaa (Aug 4, 2012)

Harribo said:


> Hi, we're thinking of putting our son into Safa Community school which is currently being built for September. Anyone else doing the same? what do you think of the school?


Hi Harribo - we too were thinking of enrolling our kids in the same school in Sept 2015 - any updates from your side on this new school? 

Dave


----------



## Kiwi mum (Jan 18, 2015)

Our son goes to this school and we are totally thrilled with it. It has a wonderful community feel and spirit and our son literally loves school finally after 5 years not happy in another school. Best decision we ever made was to move him to this school. He is making fantastic progress finally! Lovely small school feel, unique in Dubai! The teachers and management are high quality and the activities and amazing learning programmes are impressive. I'd recommend it to anyone. We love it!


----------



## exiledbrummie (Jan 4, 2015)

My daughter started here in January and is loving it. I can only echo what kiwi mum says about the great feel that the school has.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Kiwi mum said:


> Our son goes to this school and we are totally thrilled with it. It has a wonderful community feel and spirit and our son literally loves school finally after 5 years not happy in another school. Best decision we ever made was to move him to this school. He is making fantastic progress finally! Lovely small school feel, unique in Dubai! The teachers and management are high quality and the activities and amazing learning programmes are impressive. I'd recommend it to anyone. We love it!


Kiwi mum!! From NZ?
Kia ora!!
My first NZ word. 
Can you give me some insight on NZ schooling? Were moving there in July. 
Were unhappy with schooling here, no luck. Overpriced and we don't have lots covered by employer, we pay for both our highschool boys 150,000 year not including bus etc... and only 60,000 total is covered. 

I tried to PM you but it's not working  

Thanks !!


----------

